# Fun shoot on Oconee.



## FULL_DRAW

Anyone up for a fun shoot on Oconee? May take up a small pot if we have enough boats. Lookin to do it fairly soon!
Anyone in?


----------



## S Adams

We mite! just let me know the date?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Count me in.     lets get on it.


----------



## thompsonsz71

i might be interested.... just gotta finish up my boat


----------



## eman1885

sounds like fun!


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

let me know when


----------



## jerry russell

Get me a time and place...


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Should be good and clear considering the LACK of rain!!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Dang guys!!! Sounds like we might just have a crowd!!! Does anyone have a Date that they CAN NOT go? Im thinking pretty soon....Next few weeks.

Im thinking #'s format???

I just threw this out there. yall gimme some input! i am open to suggestions!


----------



## JpEater

The Chickamauga shoot is May 21st and 22nd. The Muzzy is June 11th and 12th. Just a couple dates to think about. I have never ever been on oconee but I may be down for it!


----------



## jerry russell

FULL_DRAW said:


> Dang guys!!! Sounds like we might just have a crowd!!! Does anyone have a Date that they CAN NOT go? Im thinking pretty soon....Next few weeks.
> 
> Im thinking #'s format???
> 
> I just threw this out there. yall gimme some input! i am open to suggestions!



Any time after turkey season. Sooner the better.

Hey are yall gonna offer me a handicap. This whole bow and arrow thing is new to me...


----------



## j_seph

Let us know when


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Turkey season is over May 15th
Chickamauga shoot is May 21st-22nd.

Let's plan on May 28th......
Is that good for ya'll???

What ramp do Ya'll want to use? 
I have used Sugar Creek, Swords public ramp, Blue Springs, and Granite Shoals.

I think a #'s format is the easiest. Maybe a side pot for BIG 5, Or for biggest Carp and biggest Gar.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

jerry russell said:


> Any time after turkey season. Sooner the better.
> 
> Hey are yall gonna offer me a handicap. This whole bow and arrow thing is new to me...



Handicap.......I always feel handicaped when im shootin at fish!!!


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

That is a holiday weekend the boat traffic on the lake will make the water real muddy


----------



## SULLI

we'll play if it's not on the holiday weekend. be tons of skiers that weekend


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I didnt think about that being on a holiday.

Any problem with the folowing weekend? June 4th.


----------



## willholl79

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.  I've been wanting to try Oconee, never bowfished it.


----------



## thompsonsz71

Im out on the 4th..... got prior engagements


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

I am good for the 4th


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

I will be there with possible one other boat, is it going to be two or three man teams


----------



## FULL_DRAW

June 4th is the date!!!

 -3 man teams.
 -Numbers, with a optional big 5 side pot.
 -No trailering.
 -8pm till 2am.
 -Sugar Creek Marina.

Does this sound good?


----------



## thompsonsz71

Im out.fellas..... hope to see y'all soon


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Sounds good to me. I'll be a two man team though.  If i can find me a team mate


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

sounds good to me, what kind of money we talking for the main pot


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

Never mind, I just looked where sugar creek is..........too far for me. I'd like to go but Aint gonna make it that far.  exspecially with no trailering


----------



## FULL_DRAW

BLACKWIDOW said:


> sounds good to me, what kind of money we talking for the main pot



It don't matter to me!
Want to do $30/boat, Thats $10 per shooter.
We can decide the side pot @ the ramp...

Fairly cheap saturday night!
 (just dont look at your gas recipt)


----------



## SULLI

what do yall think about trailoring since everyone will be heading back in the dark it'll make it safer for the small boats


----------



## FULL_DRAW

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Never mind, I just looked where sugar creek is..........too far for me. I'd like to go but Aint gonna make it that far.  exspecially with no trailering



Perry is a long haul! can't blame ya bro!


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

trailoring would be nice


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SULLI said:


> what do yall think about trailoring since everyone will be heading back in the dark it'll make it safer for the small boats



Dont matter to me! 
We could just shoot till daylight!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Trailoring ok!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

What about meeting somewhere towards the middle of the lake?


----------



## FULL_DRAW

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> What about meeting somewhere towards the middle of the lake?



What do you have in mind?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

man i aint got a clue.  Just thought it might  be easier to get more people if its decent for both north and south


----------



## FULL_DRAW

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> man i aint got a clue.  Just thought it might  be easier to get more people if its decent for both north and south



Sugar Creek is pretty central, Its on the westside of the lake mid-ways down. Hwy 44 is close by, that takes you right to I-20. 

For you coming from perry.....You would come up through macon and Gray. Probably a little over an hour.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

We'll figure it out.


----------



## j_seph

Thwack


----------



## S Adams

I have never shot this lake but sounds good to me! Whats the time going to be, also do you know a address to the boat ramp or close too it?


----------



## Michael

I shot the Savannah River tonight. Had 12-15' visiability. There will be a major change adjusting to the 1-2' visiability on Oconee.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

S Adams said:


> I have never shot this lake but sounds good to me! Whats the time going to be, also do you know a address to the boat ramp or close too it?



353 Parks Mill Road
Buckhead, GA 30625-3003

Lets make the hours 8pm-2am.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Michael said:


> I shot the Savannah River tonight. Had 12-15' visiability. There will be a major change adjusting to the 1-2' visiability on Oconee.



I know!! i shot oconee for about 2 hrs last night and it was clear as i have seen it in a while, and still could only see 3-4 feet max!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

AIGHT>>>>  Boat count
Who all is gonna come?
I'm # 1


----------



## S Adams

# 2??? don't know yet,they my want to shoot the  backwater shoot in Alabama that weekend?


----------



## Michael

#3


----------



## castandblast

would like to. but got to get the boat finished first. If Fed-EX would quit damaging my fan motor, I could get this thing done. They have damaged 3 motors and lost another!!!!!! I ordered and paid for this motor 2 1/2 months ago!


----------



## Havinfun

Anyone needin an extra shooter im in or else i might just throw a couple lights on the front with no decks but im in either way


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

I might try to get up there.


----------



## j_seph

Count doodleflop and I in


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Havinfun said:


> Anyone needin an extra shooter im in or else i might just throw a couple lights on the front with no decks but im in either way



We will have your boat ready by then!!!! Just find ya a better partner than you had last weekend!!!!!


----------



## j_seph

Can we have a big beaver pot too


----------



## FULL_DRAW

j_seph said:


> Can we have a big beaver pot too



HAHAH!  Might as well! This is a "fun" shoot!
We sure would have some good stories to tell at the end of the night!


----------



## Mperic

Please let me know if you guys have a shoot on oconee. I'd love to be included. Thanks.


----------



## j_seph

I do believe it will happen


Mperic said:


> Please let me know if you guys have a shoot on oconee. I'd love to be included. Thanks.


 


FULL_DRAW said:


> June 4th is the date!!!
> 
> -3 man teams.
> -Numbers, with a optional big 5 side pot.
> -No trailering.
> -8pm till 2am.
> -Sugar Creek Marina.
> 
> Does this sound good?


----------



## Mperic

I'm in if there's room.


----------



## SULLI

so it's trailoring right 8-2 outa suger creek .. is that the final plan ? we should be in if nothing happens between now and then


----------



## Bowfisher

Well we would be there but that's the same weekend as the Alabama benefit tourny that Backwater is putting on,  yall have fun!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SULLI said:


> so it's trailoring right 8-2 outa suger creek .. is that the final plan ? we should be in if nothing happens between now and then



That's the plan! Hope to see ya'll there!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Mperic said:


> I'm in if there's room.



There's room!! Tell some friends!! We will take all the boats we can get!


----------



## CassGA

Possum, need a partner?


----------



## FULL_DRAW

CassGA said:


> Possum, need a partner?



I might.... not sure who is going with me yet. I have got too many people hooked on shootin fish they, they want to go all the time! I guess i'm gonna have to get a bigger boat.


----------



## jerry russell

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I might try to get up there.



Jesse, I think we are gonna make it.  You want to come up and be a third with me and my boy Luke? Ill have my boat. We still have not shot with those new lights.


----------



## SULLI

all right boyz lets see if we can get a head count on who alls coming, maybe there will be a good turnout


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I'm there for sure!


----------



## GT Whitetail

Just saw yalls thread. I might try and make it. Ive bush hooked the lake but never tried bowfishing it, so I might have to do some research on a map first.


----------



## Mperic

I'm in.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

jerry russell said:


> Jesse, I think we are gonna make it.  You want to come up and be a third with me and my boy Luke? Ill have my boat. We still have not shot with those new lights.



Yeah I might have to do that, my partners are all tied up. I'llbe in touch before then.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Really.....only 3 definates and 1 maybe???


----------



## firedawg404

im in and gonna see if we cant get two  or three more boats


----------



## BLACKWIDOW

I should be there got get the genny running


----------



## Havinfun

Count me in


----------



## Havinfun

Cass i got room in my boat


----------



## JLeeHall

I'm in. I think we need to end at 3.


----------



## S Adams

JLeeHall said:


> I'm in. I think we need to end at 3.



I think we need to go until day light?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

If anyone needs another team mate PM me


----------



## SULLI

ok so sounds like we have about 6 boats that'll be there thats more then a  club shoot (haha) tryed to do this a few times before but nobody ever shows up..... full draw its on you man post the "offical" rules and lets see what happens i'm ready water should be good and  if some folks will show up we'll have a good time..........my vote is to shooy to 2 maybe 3 then i can be home and in bed ny day light lol


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SULLI said:


> ok so sounds like we have about 6 boats that'll be there thats more then a  club shoot (haha) tryed to do this a few times before but nobody ever shows up..... full draw its on you man post the "offical" rules and lets see what happens i'm ready water should be good and  if some folks will show up we'll have a good time..........my vote is to shooy to 2 maybe 3 then i can be home and in bed ny day light lol



I hope we do have a goot turn out! I will get on later when i have a little more time and post up the final rules and format ECT......  I gotta go spent time with the fiencee!!


----------



## BigDawg123

Count me in i hope its not to late will be looking for more info


----------



## FULL_DRAW

ok fellas! looks like we might have a good turn out!! I hope the weather holds out and stays nice for us!

Here is what we are gonna do....
Saturday May, 4th
Sugar Creek (the GA Power ramp)
Blast off :  8:00pm
Weigh in 2:30am
Numbers (carp, gar, suckers, legal catfish, and shad)
We can do a side pot for big 5 for those interested
3 shooters per boat max
$30.00 per boat for #'s shoot (side pot $ to be decided at ramp)
Trailering allowed (must stay on Oconee)

If there is any problems ya'll see with this feel free to let me know!!!

Lookin forward to it!!!!


----------



## SULLI

cat fish are not legal on oconee only on the savanha river and its tributeries also there are only certain species of shad that are legal and im not sure what they are so id say to be safe just count carp and gar that way nobody gets in a bind.... there is not many rules writen on bowfishing but it is in the book about the catfish so i dont think you should count them if people want to shoot them then leave to them and not the group......other then that sounds good


----------



## Twizy

Ive never been bow fishing and dont have a bow to do it with but Id LOVE to go!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SULLI said:


> cat fish are not legal on oconee only on the savanha river and its tributeries also there are only certain species of shad that are legal and im not sure what they are so id say to be safe just count carp and gar that way nobody gets in a bind.... there is not many rules writen on bowfishing but it is in the book about the catfish so i dont think you should count them if people want to shoot them then leave to them and not the group......other then that sounds good



OK.....for some reason iI forgot that the cats were only legal on the savannah.  The shad....I Cant hit em anyways! we will take them out of the #'s and i doubt they would help in the big 5.

so only Carp and Gar for the #'s pot and the side pot for big 5.


----------



## jerry russell

*Water view*

Has anybody put eyes on the water this week? I was wondering about the clarity after all this rain....


----------



## FULL_DRAW

I went Sunday night. Put in up at Swords public ramp and went up the river a little bit. It was stained but we could still see pretty good. There was lots of boat traffic this weekend too!! 

Ya'll dont be scared!!!! i didnt get any extra practice or find TONS of fish! we only shot 4 carp and 1 sucker!

OH>>>>>> The may flies were absolutly HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Ok Ya'll!!!  Its gettin close!! Everyone still planning on coming to play?


----------



## SULLI

jerry russell said:


> Has anybody put eyes on the water this week? I was wondering about the clarity after all this rain....



Haha that's funny are we shooting on mars or am I missin something. What's rain I've heard rumors about water falling from the sky but I don't believe em


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SULLI said:


> Haha that's funny are we shooting on mars or am I missin something. What's rain I've heard rumors about water falling from the sky but I don't believe em



We have had some quick frog stranglers up this way last week. That rain stuff does exist!!

That lake water will be good this weekend. All the boat traffic from the holiday weekend had it muddied up around the banks last weekend!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

somebody needs to put their feathers andloin cloth on and dance arounda bit, for us down below macon


----------



## SULLI

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> somebody needs to put their feathers andloin cloth on and dance arounda bit, for us down below macon



dang i been working naked for the last month guess thats whats wrong can i barrow your cloth lol........ full draw how much rain did yall get and when oconee is always muddier on weekends to many skiers but we're planning to be there sat night hope some folks show up to make it interesting


----------



## BigDawg123

You do mean June 4th correct


----------



## FULL_DRAW

SULLI said:


> dang i been working naked for the last month guess thats whats wrong can i barrow your cloth lol........ full draw how much rain did yall get and when oconee is always muddier on weekends to many skiers but we're planning to be there sat night hope some folks show up to make it interesting



We have had several storms that dumped over an inch sometime late last week.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

BigDawg123 said:


> You do mean June 4th correct



Yes the 4th. This saturday.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

SULLI said:


> dang i been working naked for the last month guess thats whats wrong can i barrow your cloth lol........ full draw how much rain did yall get and when oconee is always muddier on weekends to many skiers but we're planning to be there sat night hope some folks show up to make it interesting



There's a rental fee on the cloth.  Might wanna just throw the ol snake over the fence


----------



## SULLI

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> There's a rental fee on the cloth.  Might wanna just throw the ol snake over the fence



your outa this thread all that talk and you aint coming you cant even post on here anymore


----------



## S Adams

Looks like we will make it!  How many boats you think will have?


----------



## FULL_DRAW

S Adams said:


> Looks like we will make it!  How many boats you think will have?



I have no Idea!! If i had to guess..... 5-6 boats.


----------



## CassGA

Talked to Jody yesterday. We gonna try to give it a go.


----------



## SULLI

my team is coming see yall tomorrow


----------



## 706th1

may have 2 more boats if everything works out.


----------



## FULL_DRAW

Im about to head down to the ramp! Gotta make sure my boat is good. I did some repairs on it...... You know how that goes.


----------



## abolt2506

Thanks for putting that shoot together last night! Cant wait to do it again!


----------



## FULL_DRAW

*Thanks for coming!!!!!*

We had a good turn out last night! Thanks to all that showed up. I really was not expecting to have 11 boats! I will definatly be letting ya'll know when we will have another shoot. Will everyone please send me a PM with their E-mail address and names. I will send an e-mail and post a thread on here to let ya'll know when the next shoot is. I think lake Russell had the most interest in the location for the next shoot..... 

WELL>>>> Here are the results!

#'s
1st place: Team Gettin' Deep with 34 fish
2nd place: Team Litl Moments with 23 fish
3rd place: Team Full-draw with 18 fish
4th place: Team G'ville Boys with 16 fish
5th place: Team Skint Back with 15 fish
6th palce: Team Govt' Dollars  with 2 fish and 24 beer cans!
Other teams didnt weigh in or count fish.

Side Pot For big 5:
1st Place: Team Litl Moments with 39 1/2 lbs
2nd Place: Team Full-Draw with 27 1/2 Lbs
Other teams didn't weigh fish.

It was a tough night for shootin but it was fun!!
Thanks again to everyone who participated!!!


----------



## UpSouth811

as long as its not july 3 im sure i can get some of our boats to show up...we got a shoot on there on the 3rd


----------



## FULL_DRAW

UpSouth811 said:


> as long as its not july 3 im sure i can get some of our boats to show up...we got a shoot on there on the 3rd



Just keep an eye out on here. i will definatly post it soon.
I dont think i will be able to do it in the 3rd anyways. Maybe the next weekend.


----------

